# [SOLVED] RadeonHD 1.2.2 and 1.2.3 with DRI Support

## Charlie.

From http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeonhd_122_123&num=1

 *Quote:*   

> The RadeonHD 1.2.2 driver adds the needed mode-setting support for ATI/AMD's numerous GPUs that have been released since April -- namely the Radeon HD 4000 series. This is also the first RadeonHD release that has DRI (Direct Rendering Infrastructure) support for the ATI R500 and RS600 series. Furthermore, there is the X-Video / TexturedVideo support, CP-based (Command Processor) 2D acceleration, EXA Render acceleration, support for scaled modes, RandR support for backlight controls, and various other fixes. This driver is a big step forward from the previous 1.2.1 release.

 

Does this mean that I'll get a compositing WM running on my X1900XTX (aka the R580) with an Open Source driver?Last edited by Charlie. on Fri Oct 31, 2008 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VinzC

Sure. But [xf86-video-]radeonhd is approximately 3x slower than [xf86-video-]ati. This is what I experienced with an ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 (RV515). unfortunately there are freeze conditions with the latter...

----------

## Charlie.

What do I need to do to make DRI work with this driver? I have installed radeonhd and configured xorg.conf to use it. This is working (my screen res. does end up correct and glxgears does run at about 1250 fps) but according to glxinfo, dri is not enabled.

Everything has been compiled with dri use flag.

----------

## VinzC

1250? Wow! Normally you don't have anything special to do except enabling DRI but this is something common for most ATI cards. Depends on whether you're using a recent Xorg but all I had to do was add that section to xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

The rest is implied -- i.e. no Load clauses, no Modules, aso. I'm using Xorg Server 1.5.2 and Xorg X11 7.4. With such a high rate, mesa must be installed, isn't it? Just check you've installed mesa-7.2.

Here are the packages I had to unmask:

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xauth

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-apps/xkbevd

x11-apps/xpr

x11-apps/xprop

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-apps/xset

x11-apps/x11perf

x11-apps/xcmsdb

x11-apps/xrdb

x11-apps/xwininfo

x11-apps/xwd

x11-apps/sessreg

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/luit

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-apps/smproxy

x11-proto/dri2proto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-libs/libFS

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-libs/libXinerama

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-libs/libpciaccess

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-libs/pixman

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/xinput

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

media-libs/mesa

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1
```

----------

## Charlie.

Thanks - I'll try this when I get home, tonight.

I don't have the DRI section in xorg.conf - atm it's just a default xorg.conf with "vesa" replaced with "radeonhd" - I'm working on a new install.

I unmasked the whole ~amd64 branch but I haven't updated X since that - I think I'm currently on 7.2.

I'll look for mesa. I do recall glxinfo listing Mesa in the first few lines of output, before all the supported GL_ constants.

----------

## Charlie.

After doing a full update of world and explicitly emerging mesa and xorg-x11, I have achieved DRI! I have also managed to resolve all AIGLX warnings and errors in Xorg's log.

glxgears runs smoother, now, but reports a lower frame rate. I think the earlier one was incorrectly reported.

All that's left to do is get Compiz up on my XFCE box instead of XFWM.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5265770.html#5265770

----------

## VinzC

Out of curiosity, what frame rate does glxgears now prompt?

----------

## Charlie.

Just under 700 on my X1900XTX with a bunch of stuff running - I wasn't in proper benchmark mode.

----------

## rodoke

VinzC: Did you just happen to be running the unstable versions of X.org and mesa, or did you upgrade in order to get DRI working? I'm on the stable versions of both packages now. I really don't want to de-keyword xorg-x11 unless I've got no other choice.

----------

## VinzC

 *rodoke wrote:*   

> VinzC: Did you just happen to be running the unstable versions of X.org and mesa, or did you upgrade in order to get DRI working? I'm on the stable versions of both packages now. I really don't want to de-keyword xorg-x11 unless I've got no other choice.

 

I had to de-keyword as mentioned above to run the latest Xorg stuff. I'm not using hard masked packages at all, just ~packages.

----------

